# Bertie



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Meet Bertie


He is the new addition to our family

5 months old, we have had him since he was 3 months old

travels well, enjoys the out doors and treats humans and dogs like long lost friends


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Bauldy,

Bertie looks a little sweetie. Is he the boss of the house yet? 

Ginge


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

I'm well down in the pecking order now, apparently I'm not fluffy enough for a cuddle.


----------



## SNT (May 29, 2007)

Westies are such characters - he looks lovely.


----------

